# KDE 4.x 90% CPU przy bezczynności na Core 2 Quad

## Daemon14

Witam,

ostatnio postanowiłem powrócić na Gentoo, wszystko ładnie się skompilowało, jednak już przy pierwszym odpaleniu X'ów zauważyłem że strasznie mulą, kombinowałem z ustawieniami flag CFLAGS, USE i kompilowałem xorg'a i KDE na różne sposoby - bez skutku, cały czas po paru minutach użytkowania użycie procka rośnie nawet do 100% nawet jeśli nic nie robię. Nie wspomnę już co się dzieje gdy odpalę jakąś kompilację, wtedy przy kliknięciu w cokolwiek na pulpicie trzeba czekać ze 2-3s na reakcję.

Początkowo miałem KDE 4.4.5 potem zrobiłem 4.5, ale nic to nie zmieniło (poza dodatkowymi problemami z tacką systemową ale to inny temat).

Tego posta zacząłem pisać zaraz po starcie systemu a teraz w htop:

X - 63%

kwin - 26%

plasma-desktop - 19%

proc: Core 2 Quad Q6600, RAM: 2GB, grafa: nVidia 9800GT (stery 256.2)

ma ktoś pomysł gdzie szukać przyczyny?? nie jest to chyba normalne w KDE serii 4.x?? przez dłuższy czas działałem na Kubuntu i KDE 4.4.5 działało bardzo sprawnie.

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.2_rc74 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.12.1-r1, 2.6.35-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 04 Sep 2010 15:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.35 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -D_GNU_SOURCE"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/portage /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -D_GNU_SOURCE"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.supp.name/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X X509 a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa apache2 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr chm cli consolekit cover cracklib crypt cuda cups custom-optimization cxx dbus device-mapper dhcpcd djvu dmx dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr ebook emboss emoticons emovix enca encode exif extras fam fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran fpx ftp gd gdbm gif glitz gmm gnutls google-gadgets gpm graphviz gstreamer gts hal icons iconv imagemagick ithreads java java6 joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde lame lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors lua lyrics lzma mad mediaplayer melt mikmod mjpeg mms mmx mng modplug modules mouse mp3 mp4 mpd mpeg mplayer mpris mudflap musepack mysql ncurses networkmanager nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia odk ogg okular openal opencl openexr opengl openmp optimisememory optimization optimized-qmake pam pango pcap pch pci pcre pdf perl phonon pic plugins pm-utils png policykit powerkadu ppds pvr python python3 q32 q8 qalculate qemu qmmp qt3support qt4 quicktime qwt radio rar readline reflection reports resolvconf ruby ruby-bindings scanner scim scrobbler sdl semantic-desktop server session skype sounds source spell spl sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4a sse5 ssh ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg svga sysfs tcpd templates text tga themes threads thumbnail tiff toolbar tools tray truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vcdinfo vcdx vde vdpau video videos vidix virtualbox voice vorbis vpx vserver wav wavpack webkit wifi win32codecs wmf wpd x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yv12 zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module" 

    Load           "dbe"        # Double buffer extension 

    SubSection     "extmod"                              

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"                

    EndSubSection                                        

    Load           "i2c"                                  

    Load           "ddc"                                  

    Load           "extmod"                              

    Load           "wfb"                                  

    Load           "xtrap"                                

    Load           "freetype"                            

    Load           "glx"                                  

EndSection    

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbLayout"    "pl2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "Coolbits" "1"

#        Option         "HWcursor" "On" 

#        Option         "CursorShadow" 

#        Option         "CursorShadowAlpha" "32" 

#        Option         "CursorShadowXOffset" "3" 

#        Option         "CursorShadowYOffset" "3" 

#        Option         "TwinView" "False" 

        Option         "NoLogo" "true" 

        Option         "Composite" "Enable" 

#        Option         "RenderAccel" "True" 

#        Option         "TripleBuffer" "true" 

#        Option         "BackingStore" "true" 

#        Option         "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE" 

        Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" 

#        Option         "DPI" "96 x 96" 

#        Option         "AccelMethod" "EXA" 

#        Option         "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy 

#       Option         "UseEvents"         "0"

        Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" 

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions" 

        Option         "Composite" "Enable" 

        Option         "RENDER" "Enable" 

        Option         "Damage" "Enable" 

EndSection 

```

z góry dzięki za jakieś propozycje

pozdrawiam

----------

## Daemon14

problem rozwiazany, usunalem stary katalog z configiem .kde4, po restarcie wszystko smiga az milo, nie wiem co w configu bylo nie tak ale wazne ze pomoglo  :Smile: [/list]

----------

## Daemon14

a jednak nie do konca rozwiazany bo wystepuje nadal, nie mam pojecia czym to moze byc spowodowane. Nikt nie mial podobnego problemu??

----------

## nazriel

Próbowałeś odpalać X bez xorg.conf?

Może tam jest coś zrypane.

Teraz xorg działa bez configa i sam wykrywa conf w locie.

Wersja xorga stabilna?

Strzelam, że wina albo x'ów albo coś w kernelu :p

Pewnie kde samo w sobie nie jest winne.

----------

## lsdudi

stawiam na nepomuka i strigi. 

Jak nie wiesz do czego to to poprostu wyłącz

----------

## Daemon14

Xorg w wersji 1.8.2, wczesniej mialem 1.7.7-r1 i bylo to samo. Narazie zobacze jak sie bedzie zachowywalo z wylaczonym Strigi i Nepomuk. Jak nie pomoze to wywale konfiga xorg.

----------

## sebas86

Jeśli korzystasz z kompozycji (domyślnie włączone w ostatnich wersjach xorg, u Ciebie w konfiguracji widzę także wymuszenie tej opcji) sprawdź jeszcze czy masz akcelerację:

```
# glxinfo | grep 'direct render'

direct rendering: Yes
```

 Jeśli nie, sprawdź: 

```
# eselect opengl list
```

 W twoim przypadku powinna być wybrana nvidia.

----------

## Daemon14

Wylaczenie Strigi i Nepomuka nie pomoglo, nadal zamula. Wywalilem konfiga Xow ale bez nigo wogole nie startuja.

Jesli chodzi o propozycje seba86 to:

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

```
glxinfo | grep 'direct render'

direct rendering: Yes

```

Najdziwniejsze jest to ze po uruchomieniu KDE wszystko chodzi normalnie, dopiero z czasem zaczyna zamulac.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> stawiam na nepomuka i strigi. 
> 
> Jak nie wiesz do czego to to poprostu wyłącz

 

Gdyby to był nepomuk i strigi, to w „top” byłby nepomuk i strigi, a nie X, kwin i plasma-desktop.

 *Daemon14 wrote:*   

> (…) Narazie (…)

 

Na razie.

 *Daemon14 wrote:*   

> (…) wogole (…)

 

w ogóle

Przydałby się jeszcze log Xów z uruchomienia _bez_ xorg.conf („nie działa” jest mało szczegółowe). Z ciekawości popatrzyłem na swój xorg.conf i wygląda tak:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier   "card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option      "ConnectToAcpid" "off"

   Option      "DPMS"

   Option      "nologo" "1"

   Option      "NvAGP" "2"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option      "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

----------

## Daemon14

xorg.0.log po odpaleniu X'ow bez configa:

```
[   383.696] 

X.Org X Server 1.8.2

Release Date: 2010-07-01

[   383.696] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   383.696] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r5 i686 Gentoo

[   383.696] Current Operating System: Linux Daemon-PC 2.6.35-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sat Sep 4 17:39:58 CEST 2010 i686

[   383.696] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1

[   383.696] Build Date: 05 September 2010  03:09:08PM

[   383.696]  

[   383.696] Current version of pixman: 0.18.4

[   383.696]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   383.696] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   383.696] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 13 20:07:35 2010

[   383.696] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   383.697] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   383.697] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   383.697] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   383.697] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   383.697] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   383.697] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   383.697] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   383.697] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   383.697] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   383.697] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   383.697] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f6e20

[   383.697] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   383.697]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   383.697]    X.Org Video Driver: 7.0

[   383.697]    X.Org XInput driver : 9.0

[   383.697]    X.Org Server Extension : 3.0

[   383.709] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0605:1043:82a0 nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] rev 162, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf4000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000a000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   383.709] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   383.709] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   383.710] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   383.710]    compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   383.710]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   383.710]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[   383.710] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   383.710] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   383.710] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   383.710] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   383.710] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   383.710] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   383.710] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   383.710] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   383.710] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   383.710] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   383.710]    compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   383.710]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   383.710]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[   383.710] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   383.710] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   383.710] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   383.728] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   383.728]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   383.728]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   383.728] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  256.53  Fri Aug 27 21:28:41 PDT 2010

[   383.728] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   383.728] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   383.728] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   383.728] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   383.728]    compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

[   383.728]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   383.728]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[   383.728] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   383.728] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   383.729] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[   383.729] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[   383.729] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[   383.729] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   383.729] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   383.729] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   383.729] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   383.729] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 0

[   383.729] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 1

[   383.729] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 2

[   383.729] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[   383.729] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   383.729] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[   383.729] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nouveau

[   383.729] (II) UnloadModule: "nouveau"

[   383.729] (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

[   383.729] (II) LoadModule: "nv"

[   383.730] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so

[   383.760] (II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   383.760]    compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 2.1.18

[   383.760]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   383.760]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 7.0

[   383.760] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   383.760] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[   383.760] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[   383.760] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[   383.760] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   383.760] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   383.760] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   383.760] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   383.760] (II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

   Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

   GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

   GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

   Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

   GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

   Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

   GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

   GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

   GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

   GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

   GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

   GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

   GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

   Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

   GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

   GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

   GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

   Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

   GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,

   GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,

   GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,

   GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,

   Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,

   GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,

   GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,

   GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro NVS 440, Quadro FX 550,

   Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

   GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

   GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

   GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 7100 GS,

   GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT,

   GeForce 6200, GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,

   GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,

   GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7350 LE,

   GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,

   GeForce Go 7400, GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M,

   Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M, GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350,

   GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7650 GS, GeForce 7600 GT, GeForce 7600 GS,

   GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce Go 7700,

   GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT, Quadro NVS 300M,

   GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560, GeForce 7900 GTX,

   GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 7950 GX2,

   GeForce 7950 GT, GeForce Go 7950 GTX, GeForce Go 7900 GS,

   GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M,

   Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500, Quadro FX 4500 X2,

   GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150,

   Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, GeForce Go 6100,

   GeForce 6150SE, GeForce 6100 nForce 405, GeForce 6100 nForce 400,

   GeForce 6100 nForce 420, GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M,

   GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M, GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a,

   GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a, GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a,

   GeForce 8800 GTX, GeForce 8800 GTS, GeForce 8800 Ultra,

   Quadro FX 5600, Quadro FX 4600, GeForce 8600 GTS, GeForce 8600 GT,

   GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GS, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 9500M GS,

   GeForce 8300 GS, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 9650M GS,

   GeForce 8700M GT, Quadro FX 370, Quadro NVS 320M, Quadro FX 570M,

   Quadro FX 1600M, Quadro FX 570, Quadro FX 1700, GeForce GT 330,

   GeForce 8400 SE, GeForce 8500 GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8300 GS,

   GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT,

   GeForce 8400M GS, GeForce 8400M G, Quadro NVS 140M, Quadro NVS 130M,

   Quadro NVS 135M, GeForce 9400 GT, Quadro FX 360M, GeForce 9300M G,

   Quadro NVS 290, GeForce GTX 295, GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTX 260,

   GeForce GTX 285, GeForce GTX 275, GeForce GTX 260, GeForce GTX 295,

   Quadroplex 2200 D2, Quadroplex 2200 S4, Quadro CX, Quadro FX 5800,

   Quadro FX 4800, Quadro FX 3800, GeForce 8800 GTS 512,

   GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce GT 230, GeForce 9800 GX2,

   GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTS 240, GeForce 9800M GTX,

   GeForce 8800M GTS, GeForce GTX 280M, GeForce 9800M GT,

   GeForce 8800M GTX, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTX 285M,

   GeForce 9600 GSO, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+,

   GeForce 9800 GTX+, GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce GTS 250,

   GeForce 9800M GTX, GeForce GTX 260M, Quadro FX 4700 X2,

   Quadro FX 3700, Quadro VX 200, Quadro FX 3600M, Quadro FX 2800M,

   Quadro FX 3700M, Quadro FX 3800M, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GS,

   GeForce 9600 GSO 512, GeForce GT 130, GeForce GT 140,

   GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9800M GS,

   GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GT,

   GeForce GTS 160M, GeForce GTS 150M, GeForce 9600 GSO,

   GeForce 9600 GT, Quadro FX 1800, Quadro FX 2700M, GeForce 9500 GT,

   GeForce 9400 GT, GeForce 9500 GT, GeForce 9500 GS, GeForce 9500 GS,

   GeForce GT 120, GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9600M GT,

   GeForce 9700M GT, GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9650M GT, GeForce G 110M,

   GeForce GT 130M, GeForce GT 120M, GeForce GT 220M, GeForce 9650 S,

   Quadro FX 380, Quadro FX 580, Quadro FX 1700M, GeForce 9400 GT,

   Quadro FX 770M, GeForce 9300 GE, GeForce 9300 GS, GeForce 8400,

   GeForce 8400 SE, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 9300M GS, GeForce G100,

   GeForce 9300 SE, GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9300M GS, Quadro NVS 150M,

   Quadro NVS 160M, GeForce G 105M, GeForce G 103M, GeForce G105M,

   Quadro NVS 420, Quadro FX 370 LP, Quadro NVS 450, Quadro FX 370M,

   Quadro NVS 295, GeForce 9100M G, GeForce 8200M G, GeForce 9200,

   GeForce 9100, GeForce 8300, GeForce 8200, nForce 730a, GeForce 9200,

   nForce 980a/780a SLI, nForce 750a SLI, GeForce 8100 / nForce 720a,

   GeForce 9400, GeForce 9400, GeForce 9400M G, GeForce 9400M,

   GeForce 9300, ION, GeForce 9400M G, GeForce 9400, nForce 760i SLI,

   GeForce 9400, GeForce 9300 / nForce 730i, GeForce 9200,

   GeForce 9100M G, GeForce 8200M G, GeForce 9400M, GeForce 9200,

   GeForce G102M, GeForce G102M, ION, ION, GeForce 9400, ION, ION LE,

   ION LE, GeForce GT 220, GeForce 315, GeForce 210, GeForce GT 230M,

   GeForce GT 330M, GeForce GT 230M, GeForce GT 330M, NVS 5100M,

   GeForce GT 320M, GeForce GT 240M, GeForce GT 325M, Quadro FX 880M,

   GeForce G210, GeForce 205, GeForce 310, ION, GeForce 210,

   GeForce 310, GeForce 315, GeForce G105M, GeForce G105M, NVS 2100M,

   NVS 3100M, GeForce 305M, ION, GeForce 310M, GeForce 305M,

   GeForce 310M, GeForce 305M, GeForce G210M, GeForce 310M,

   Quadro FX 380 LP, Quadro FX 380M, GeForce GT 330, GeForce GT 320,

   GeForce GT 240, GeForce GT 340, GeForce GT 330, GeForce GTS 260M,

   GeForce GTS 250M, GeForce 315, GeForce GT 335M, GeForce GTS 350M,

   GeForce GTS 360M, Quadro FX 1800M

[   383.766] (++) using VT number 7

[   383.772] (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

[   383.772] (EE) NV: The PCI device 0x10de0605 (GeForce 9800 GT) at 01@00:00:0 has a kernel module claiming it.

[   383.773] (EE) NV: This driver cannot operate until it has been unloaded.

[   383.773] (EE) No devices detected.

[   383.773] 

Fatal server error:

[   383.773] no screens found

[   383.773] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   383.773] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   383.773] 

```

----------

## Daemon14

```
[   383.773] (EE) NV: This driver cannot operate until it has been unloaded.
```

ok juz wiem czemu mi Xy nie wystartowaly

po rmmod nvidia poszly odrazu

----------

## Daemon14

wczoraj zrobilem xorg'a 1.9.0, przekompilowalem cale KDE + wszystko co bylo od niego zalezne i nadal nic.... Odpalilem kompa 2h temu i nic na nim nie robilem a teraz htop pokazuje:

/usr/bin/X ..... 85%

kdeinit4: plasma-desktop [kdeinit] 13%

obawiam sie ze bede musial wrocic na ubuntu... wiem ze to nie rozwiazanie problemu ale mam juz dosc dzielenia sie procesorem z X-ami ktore nic nie robia  :Razz: 

----------

## joi_

spróbuj uruchomić strace'a na tych procesach

możesz też zainstalować perfa i popatrzeć na wyniki perf top - może coś wypatrzysz ciekawego  :Wink: 

----------

## one_and_only

A jak z wyłączonymi efektami pulpitu? A przełączenie typu kompozycji z OpenGL na XRender?

----------

## Daemon14

przelaczenie na Xrender jak i calkowite wylaczenie kompozycji nic nie zmiania, nadal X-y pozeraja procka 80-90% nawet jak zostawie kompa na chwile bezczynnego,

----------

## sebas86

Próbowałeś korzystać z innego środowiska?

Poza tym zobacz co się dzieje z kwin i plasmą, niby tylko ~20% procka ale to wystarczy aby wygenerować całkiem sporo pracy dla X (mówiłeś także, że czystka configa pomogła na początku, spróbuj zrobić update i ponów czyszczenie configów - być może jakiś błąd powoduje wielokrotne odpalenie jakiś pluginów plasmy). Spróbuj lżejszego środowiska i sprawdź co się dzieje w aplikacjach graficznych, grach oraz podczas oglądania filmów (najlepiej jakiś icewm lub fluxbox aby mieć 100% pewności, że nie włączą się kompozycję oraz jakieś świecidełka na pulpicie).

----------

## Daemon14

wlasnie postawilem XFCE4 i idzie jak burza, nic nie rwie, odpalona konsola, muza, przegladaka a uzycie procka <1% czyli problem tkwi w KDE, tylko w czym konkretnie to nie mam pojecia.[/list]

----------

